# Fran hampshire



## Frances hampshire (Jun 6, 2019)

Coffee shop equipment available due to retirement.


----------



## Frances hampshire (Jun 6, 2019)

We are based in Kent TN14 and my business is closing due to retirement. I have various items of equipment including expobar 2 head coffee machine with water softener and expobar grinder, under counter commercial stainless steel freezer plus other items. Hope these may be of interest.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi @Frances hampshire

I think what would be best is to get your post count up to 5 posts and then list these items in the 'for sale' section, along with pictures/background of the machines.

Cheers

Ian


----------

